# 3 of a kind



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

look close there are 3 small bucks here.

[attachment=0:83ffa]IMGA0971.JPG[/attachment:83ffa]


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice picture their some monsters :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Isn't it interesting that the front buck has rubbed of his velevet, the second buck has not. 
Nice picture.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

What is even more interesting is that the front buck has not rubbed of his velvet, yet the two others have.


----------

